# Hello!



## Samurai-do (Mar 2, 2016)

My name is Jack, and I am an 18 year old, Japanese martial arts and history enthusiast. I started martial arts at the age of 5, and my, admittedly somewhat in-exhaustive experience includes Aikido, Judo, Tai Chi Quan, Ba Gua Zhang, Karate and Tenshin Shoden Katori Shinto Ryu, as well as contemporary, self-defence based combat systems.
I actively run the blog Samurai-do where I discuss matters of the martial arts and of Japanese history. If you have a minute and wouldn't mind checking it out I'd be really grateful! Feedback and comments are always appreciated! I look forward to many debates and conversations here in the future
yous 
Jack


----------



## ShawnP (Mar 2, 2016)

Hello and Welcome Samurai- do
 i really enjoyed your article.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 2, 2016)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 2, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 2, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk. I read through several of your articles the other day and enjoyed your writing.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 2, 2016)

Hello! I look forward to your contributions to the forum.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 2, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 3, 2016)

Hey Jack, just doing an official welcome here.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 3, 2016)

Welcome to MT


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 4, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## donald1 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hello. Im good at debating. A couple years back I saw a man sitting in a van (long story short I paid him $20 to become a certified professional debater) so when I say im right that means no arguing


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 4, 2016)

Chris Parker said:


> Hey Jack, just doing an official welcome here.


HEY!!  No Hi Jack threads!! 

LOL


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 6, 2016)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  Look forward to your contributions.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 6, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## oaktree (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi Jack great to have another katori shinto ryu person here as well as someone who does Baguazhang, and Taijiquan.


----------

